# Video Woodworkers I Watch



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*

I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.










First up is *Alain Vaillancourt, AKA the Woodpecker*. I guess one of the things that attracted me to Alain's channel was that he produces his woodworking videos in both English and French. He's located somewhere in the Montreal area, but does take 'vacations' to a cabin somewhere near a lake. I think I like watching woodworkers who have some adversity in their hobby, whether it's limited space, limited tools, or limited skill. Allain has been working in a windowless basement for many years and stores some of his tools and wood in his house. Perhaps it's because I'm aware of language issues, but I find his accent in English interesting.

His YouTube Channel is here: link

Last year he announced that he was going to build a nice semi-traditional post and beam workshop on his property. You can see the journey of his shop build on *this playlist* that I've created on my YouTube channel.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*
> 
> I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.
> 
> ...


100% agreement on this one. His shop build is a tremendous undertaking, but makes for great videos. I've been watching his channel for some time now, like the detail on his shop construction, and I've noticed he has a great deal of support from his wife. She's not worried about a little sawdust in the house!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*
> 
> I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.
> 
> ...


Oh, his wife, is quite the trooper. I remember in the episode where he's making the window frames, she's way in the background hauling their firewood away from the shed. Not many wives would put up with that kind of commitment to a DIY project like that.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*
> 
> I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.
> 
> ...


The videos of his shop build are great.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

Dave10 said:


> *Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*
> 
> I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.
> 
> ...


Agreed! The woodpecker is a great site

Be sure to check out Matthias Wandell on his web site http://www.woodgears.ca

This guy is AMAZING! He seems to have an engineers background and a keen mind. All of his shop / home woodworking undertakings are absolutely fascinating.

I bet his kids can't wait to see what he has come up with every day on the way home from school


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*
> 
> I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.
> 
> ...


We'll get to Matthias in good time.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*
> 
> I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.
> 
> ...


Been watching Alain Vaillancourt for a long time and what originally attracted me to his channel was that he didn't edit out mistakes but instead showed how he fixed them. He makes fewer mistakes as time passes but his videos are no less entertaining and informative. His new workshop is incredible and makes me jealous but happy for him.


----------



## cpine (Apr 26, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Alain Vaillancourt AKA The Woodpecker*
> 
> I decided to start a series about the video woodworkers that I enjoy. The vast majority of them are on YouTube, because that's what's available to me. They are put up in no particular order, so there are really no favorites.
> 
> ...


I like him as well!

Chris


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Guy Bradbury*










*Guy Bradbury *is one of those neat guys. He reminds me of the shop teacher I never had. He's basically a wood turner, but does projects that don't involve the lathe as well. I like Guy's style and his humor. Sometimes his videos remind me of a guy in his shop alone just talking to himself. I first found his channel while looking for basic information on lathes. If you watch his vids, he extolls many hints and tips along the way. Even if his methods don't suit you, he's still entertaining to watch.

Guy has been MIA for a little over a year. A bit before that time he was involved in a serious traffic accident, but has recovered. Then he informed his viewers that he moved his shop and there was a lot of work to do to set it back up. Money was apparently an issue. Guy's YouTube Channel

(Sorry about this pic, Guy. It's the best I could do.)


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Guy Bradbury*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt know Guy Bradbury. Cosy and enthusiastic type. Liked his shop tips a lot.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Dominic Bender*










*Dominic Bender *comes to us from the Bavaria area of Germany. His video posts began in English, but recently he has begun posting in English and German. I first encountered Dominic's videos during this year's 2×4 contest. What I like about his videos is his off the cuff attitude, humorous asides and the fact that he's working in a basement the size of a one car garage. He approaches projects from an experimental angle. Sometimes they succeed, sometimes they don't really. He definitely shows the rest of us what can be possible with tools that are not top of the line, and thus, different ways to do things.

His YouTube channel is located here: [Linkypoo]


----------



## damjensen (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Dominic Bender*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also follow Dominic. It's real nice to see that woodworking does not have to be done in a shop like Mr Howarth, equipped with 5 table saws and 50.000$ worth of Festool gear. Woodworking is for all.

My own shop is 3×4 meter (that is 10×15 feet), I don't even have room to have the table saw setup inside all the time. It folds down on a cart, so I can push it away when not cutting.

Oh, and it's real refreshing to see the there are people outside north america that do stuff. I am also from Europe and understand the low-key humor of Dominic. Great channel.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Dominic Bender*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*damjensen*, I think that''s what attracts me to Dominic's channel. He's doing woodworking in less than ideal circumstances. Plus, like him, I have a lot of interests besides woodworking. As a homeowner and a father, I might be called upon to repair jewelery (small tools), install an outlet (electricians tools), adjust eyeglasses, etc. This is aside from my dormant hobby of model railroading.

And yes, I think I and many of my fellow Americans are lucky to have the space for bigger tools.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*John Heisz, Rhymes with 'Nice'*










I believe I first found *John's channel on YouTube* while looking for videos about clamps. At the time he had just made a pretty decent bar clamp and a superb hand screw clamp. His projects aren't so much furniture as jigs, shop made tools and clever experiments involving woodworking and some metalwork. I like John's no nonsense attitude to the grief he's received from the YouTube trolls. He's a fountain of information on thinking a process through and doing things in a fairly efficient manner. *He also maintains a blog* that has many projects for which no video was shot and with more information than you'd believe.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *John Heisz, Rhymes with 'Nice'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree, his YouTube videos are worth watching.


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *John Heisz, Rhymes with 'Nice'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm having fun watching his belt sander build.
flint


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *John Heisz, Rhymes with 'Nice'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's definitely come a long way in his video skills, but even his early stuff is quite watchable.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *John Heisz, Rhymes with 'Nice'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been watching John for a long time now. Before retiring from carpentry, he was a super busy fellow between his job, woodworking videos, house remodel + videos, blog, sketchup plans, plus some other side activities he would occasionally mention. I honestly have no idea how he found the time.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *John Heisz, Rhymes with 'Nice'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John started an internet forum for people who enjoy making things, wood, metal, electronics, whatever.

http://www.ibuildit.ca/ibuildit-forum/index.php


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *John Heisz, Rhymes with 'Nice'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> John started an internet forum for people who enjoy making things, wood, metal, electronics, whatever.
> 
> http://www.ibuildit.ca/ibuildit-forum/index.php
> 
> - Rick M.


I'll definitely have to check that out. I don't know how John finds time to do all these things.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Frank Howarth*










I believe I first found Frank Howarth after finally checking out his much-talked about stop motion animation *chair video*. I like Frank's videos because of their style and the way he describes his projects. I know I'll never have a shop like his, but his videos are a pleasure to watch. He has a real good feel for filmography, editing and description. His stop motion animation is always fun to watch too.

Frank's YouTube Channel is here: [Link]

And he has a blog of sorts here: [link]


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *Frank Howarth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his videos are so amazing he really deserves to have his woodworking videos turn into a woodworking show on PBS


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Frank Howarth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched this a while ago and had to watch the whole thing again. Love this. Some real talent.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Jim Steinbrecher*










Jim is one of those people who enjoys sharing his knowledge with the world at large. To me he is like having an uncle on YouTube. OK, maybe the video's are a bit unpolished, but to me they are worth the effort of watching. I think the one big help I got from his was the introduction to the '*Pin Router Jig*'.

Jim Steinbrecher's YouTube channel hasn't been active lately, but it's still a treasure trove of clever projects and tips.

[Jim Steinbrecher's YouTube Channel]


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jim Steinbrecher*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen Jim's Videos before,it looks like he has some interesting info to share. The Pin router Idea should work fine for smaller pieces. Thanks for sharing this Dave.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Steve Carmichael*










Steve Carmichael has an incredible imagination when it comes to woodworking. He has responded to many of the challenge builds and contests and the result of his labor is always something original, cool and doable by many of us. His shop is in the 'wife's side of the garage' as he put it and his videos are always very well produced. He also injects humor into his work and is always giving us something fun to watch. Even my daughter likes to watch him. She has informed me that she is his 24,598th subscriber.

Steve's YouTube channel is here: [Link]

His woodworking blog is here: [Link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Jack Houweling*










Jack Houweling builds only a few actual projects, but makes a lot of very clever jigs. He is apparently a piano repairer(?), but his videos don't involve that trade. His earlier videos are a bit raw, not having any narration, but they've gotten much better lately. He has some very clever ideas of how to accomplish the tasks he wants to do. Always an educational treat to watch him work.

Jacks YouTube channel is here: [link]


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Jack Houweling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clever is a good way to describe him. There are some jewels in there.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*April Wilkerson*










There are not many video woodworkers of the fairer sex. April Wilkerson is perhaps one of the foremost at the moment. I first found out about her from the Drunken Woodworker's Weekly Woodworking Wrap-up Review.

April's early videos are simply kinetic showcases for projects she built for her home, but at the urging of the video woodworking community she began making build videos, quite successfully. It's amazing the ideas she comes up with for projects and the videos are informative and well done.

Her YouTube channel is [here]

April also maintains a blog where she posts detailed tutorials for her projects. Her earlier, non video projects are covered there as well. [April's Blog]


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Dave10 said:


> *April Wilkerson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched a few of her videos . . . quite a talented young lady! A great addition to any shop!!!


----------



## bodark (Aug 4, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *April Wilkerson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


April's awesome. I love how she shows her build process without too much "fluff" but still keeps the video interesting. My wife loves her projects too, which gives me more shop time when I try to duplicate them for her. (Or at least it will when my shop thaws out this spring…)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *April Wilkerson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her videos are well made and she has a great personality. I'm less a fan of the projects and construction methods.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *April Wilkerson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Her videos are well made and she has a great personality. I m less a fan of the projects and construction methods.
> 
> - Rick M.


I think I know what you mean. I'm more of a dado and rabbet fan, not so much pocket screws.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*










I just discovered Jerry Brown today via the Drunken Woodworker. Jerry is trying to put out 365 projects in 2015, that's a project video every day! I'm watching them, but I thought others might be interested in this endeavor since the projects will likely be much simple. A nice way ro get a project du jour.

Jerry's YouTube channel is here [link].

I've begun putting his daily videos into a playlist which is available here. [link]


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Dave,

I have seen some of his videos. I don't know how anyone could produce 365 videos in one year! That would be an amazing feat.

Actually, I am thinking about ramping up my YouTube channel. What do you look for when selecting YouTube videos?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> HI Dave,
> 
> I have seen some of his videos. I don t know how anyone could produce 365 videos in one year! That would be an amazing feat.
> 
> ...


Charlie,

Hmm. That's a good question. While I grew up watching Norm Abram with his ultimate power shop, I think the kind of videos I'm more likely to watch are the ones with a make-do methodology, those with shops similar to mine with a few power tools and a lot of improvisation (drill press , non-dado set table saw, benchtop band saw, etc.) I'll usually give anyone a chance unless the videography is very poor (and it would need to be real bad to put me off.)

A few things that do drive me away are videos that are 30 minutes long with titles like 'Sawing a Board part 13' or if the woodworker repetitively tells what he's going to do before just doing it.

A few things that attract me are projects that I might build (usually simple stuff), jig builds, well done music backgrounds, or a fast pace. I'm also a fan of vocal accents if that helps.

Hope this helps,

Dave


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Dave,

Thanks for the info. I like to watch woodworking videos that are interesting even if I might not build the project. The Wooden Gears guy is an example of that. The guy is a genius. I am not likely to make my own bandsaw anytime soon, but I do enjoy watching his videos.

I am lucky to live near Tom Schrunk and to have him as a friend. He is an amazing guy! Veneer artist extraordinaire, teacher at Marc Adams School, and inventor of the Stop Loss Bags. Stop Loss Bags

He uses a technique to flattening veneer using hot plates from an oven. I filmed a video with him on the hot plate technique a few weeks ago. I am going to edit that video and post it on YouTube after I upgrade my computer. Soon I hope.

I will let the gang on LJ know about it when it is ready.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> HI Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I like to watch woodworking videos that are interesting even if I might not build the project. The Wooden Gears guy is an example of that. The guy is a genius. I am not likely to make my own bandsaw anytime soon, but I do enjoy watching his videos.
> 
> ...


Woodgears. I love that guy. His drill powered scaffold was awesome. I know what you mean about a computer upgrade. We bought a new laptop for Christmas. That should help the frequency of my video attempts. -Dave


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

I saw that video about the drill powered scaffold. At first I wasn't sure how he was going to make it work, but of course he pulled it off beautifully!

Charlie


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> HI Dave,
> 
> I have seen some of his videos. I don t know how anyone could produce 365 videos in one year! That would be an amazing feat.
> 
> ...


Charlie, I just remembered one more tip to make woodworking videos more interesting. If you're showing a long process, vary the camera angles. It fools the brain into thinking that something like sanding is interesting. -Dave


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Dave,

Thanks for the tip! That really makes sense. It is probably too late to use this on my veneer video, but I will keep it in mind when making future videos.

I got the new computer and I think it is up to the task, but I really haven't put it through its paces yet. I spent a lot of time loading software and getting things running.

I am just now starting to work on the veneer video. I will let you know when I finally launch it.

Charlie


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched some of Jerry Brown's videos and it will be impressive if he can pull off 365 videos. I couldn't do it without burning out and hating woodworking and videography forever more.



> What do you look for when selecting YouTube videos?
> - CharlieK


Personally, content, camera angles/work, editing for time, then production (lighting, sound). Content always trumps, I can fast forward or skip through an unedited video. Poor camera work can ruin a video with great content. There is a group whose videos have awesome content but their cameraman will not stop playing with the camera. He zooms in, zooms out, moves the camera, often loses the subject, it's unfortunate.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> HI Dave,
> 
> I have seen some of his videos. I don t know how anyone could produce 365 videos in one year! That would be an amazing feat.
> 
> ...


One more tip: If you can't put up a video on a set schedule, then don't pretend that you will. There's several channels that have more apology videos than real content.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Dave,

I agree completely. I think keeping even a weekly schedule would be tough. I am pretty happy with how my new video is looking, but I am biased! Who knows how others will like it. Currently I am having "technical difficulties" with Google and I can't upload anything. For sure I will let you know when I get it figured out.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is almost too much woodworking content now, on youtube.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that could ever be true.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Rick,

I love all the free content on YouTube. Why do you say there is almost too much? Is there too much low quality, or too much to pick from. Seriously, what are your thoughts?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many videos. My youtube watching time is finite and the more time I spend sorting through videos, the less I have to watch them. Unfortunately Youtube is pretty focused on the "weekly show" concept.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Jerry Brown AKA Polly Wants a Crafter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Rick,

I agree about the weekly show focus. Even some of the guys I really like watching occasionally put out videos that are just filler pieces. "Oh hey, no project this week…, but I got a new video anyway" To me that is a quality issue. I am not concerned with an overabundance of high quality videos. But, I see your point about how all the filler pieces make it harder to find what you really want to see.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Steve Ramsey*










I think I first found Steve Ramsey's videos on YouTube while looking for videos of or about Norm Abram. Steve had put up a short video, a vlog post really, about Norm's retirement.

Steve is a YouTube woodworking superstar. He puts out a project almost every week (occasionally he takes a vacation week,) and he's the one who sets the standard for style and popularity. He definitely does not need any plug from me, but I knew I'd need to acknowledge him eventually. One of my favorite project videos from him is where he tries to turn a top on his lathe and it doesn't work out on his first 2 tries.

Steve Ramsey's YouTube channel is here: [link]

Steve also had a vlog channel where he does news, chatter and announcements [link]


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STEVE, like several others used Lumberjocks as a springboard for their enterprise then abandon it. In my humble opinion some do work that looks better to the general population than it did in Lumberjocks. That's a complement to the Lumberjocks community as intended….. .;-j


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> STEVE, like several others used Lumberjocks as a springboard for their enterprise then abandon it. In my humble opinion some do work that looks better to the general population than it did in Lumberjocks. That s a complement to the Lumberjocks community as intended….. .;-j
> 
> - wooded


Steve's official reason for no longer posting here was the difficulty in posting videos. There are still several YouTubers who occasionally post here, but to me it seems they've mostly gone over to Facebook and other social media that touch the public generally. It's a shame when you consider the overwhelming support this venue gives for even the simplest projects.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I for one like Steve's videos. And yes, I remember the reason he left here was because of the SNAFU regarding embedding YouTube videos. I don't blame the guy. Video is his deal, and LJs wasn't doing him any favors in that regard.

Yeah, most of the projects are simplistic, but that's kinda the point. It's a show aimed at entry level hobby woodworkers, and we've all gotta start somewhere, right? Even though most of the stuff he makes is stuff that I have no interest in doing myself, I like his videos because of the positive attitude and a very pronounced lack of ego. He knows it's not high art, but what's wrong with a little fun?


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Yeah, most of the projects are simplistic, but that s kinda the point. It s a show aimed at entry level hobby woodworkers, and we ve all gotta start somewhere, right? Even though most of the stuff he makes is stuff that I have no interest in doing myself, I like his videos because of the positive attitude and a very pronounced lack of ego. He knows it s not high art, but what s wrong with a little fun?
> 
> - BTimmons


I couldn't agree more!

I've always liked Steve's videos, and was sorry to see him go. I don't have enough time to bounce around to lots of websites, and like to just stay here, so I don't see his videos any more…......

(By the way, is it that difficult to post videos here?)


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Yeah, most of the projects are simplistic, but that s kinda the point. It s a show aimed at entry level hobby woodworkers, and we ve all gotta start somewhere, right? Even though most of the stuff he makes is stuff that I have no interest in doing myself, I like his videos because of the positive attitude and a very pronounced lack of ego. He knows it s not high art, but what s wrong with a little fun?
> 
> - BTimmons
> 
> ...


With some help, I managed to do it a few days ago. The problem is that YouTube changed their software and Lumberjocks didn't keep up. To embed videos now you have to plug part of the video URL into a third party website to generate a code that works. Adds about 10 seconds to the process once you have the site bookmarked. I've been thinking of putting up a blog entry about it to help spread the news around.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch Steve pretty regularly, Love how he will poke fun at his own projects and is honest about his mistakes. He is getting a bit of flack about commercialization lately in some places but I can't blame him too much as he has basically turned his videos into his full time job. He does a lot of basic projects but is dedicated to trying to get as many people as possible interested in woodworking while letting them know they do not have to be an expert.

CtL


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I watch Steve pretty regularly, Love how he will poke fun at his own projects and is honest about his mistakes. He is getting a bit of flack about commercialization lately in some places but I can t blame him too much as he has basically turned his videos into his full time job. He does a lot of basic projects but is dedicated to trying to get as many people as possible interested in woodworking while letting them know they do not have to be an expert.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I always watch Steve's videos. I think he's one of the main reasons I felt I could actually do woodworking. As far as the ads go, he has a short one at the very beginning which I don't mind. The others are usually near the end and not bothersome. I'd have a problem if he were plugging all kinds of tool gadgets and filling his shop with every specialized tool imaginable. I always liked his make do approach to solving problems.


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch him for awhile and it was entertaining but then I got board with him. Can't really put my finger on why. If nothing else he is enthusiastic.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> (By the way, is it that difficult to post videos here?)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Try it. Last time I tried, been a few months, there was no way to embed a video. Youtube changed the scripting for how their videos are embedded a long time ago but still offered the legacy scripting to give sites time to change over but many never bothered. LJ is somewhat stuck in the early-mid 2000's, not mobile friendly, not video friendly, that's ancient history in internet years.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But maybe not so bad in dog years….....?!

Thanks for the info. I don't have any videos to share, but if later I do, maybe LJs will be more up to date.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






View on YouTube

Luckily there is a workaround that only adds about 10 seconds or less to the process. I'll address this in a blog post, maybe later tonight after supper.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As promised:

*How To Embed a YouTube Video into Your Blog on Lumberjocks*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, didn't know about that website.

Back on the subject. I watch Steve Ramsey not so much for his woodworking but because he's personable and makes a good show. I also give him credit for the popularity of woodworking content on Youtube. These days I probably enjoy Mere Minutes more than his regular episodes. I've trimmed down the number of youtube channels I watch but I will probably watch Steve Ramsey for as long as he continues making videos.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, great job on documenting the posting process!

You really need to post it in a blog/forum of its own. It's too important to just hide out here!


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Steve Ramsey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please note that I never implied that I didn't "like" Steve or his vids. I commented on Quite a few of them in a positive way…... ;-j


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Chad Stanton AKA The big Chopperoo*










Chad Stanton is a bit off the wall and is the only video woodworker I know of who has a safety sidekick in his videos. Despite his unique approach, his videos do contain many how to helpers to those of us lacking experience in the hobby. His YouTube channel is here. [link]

Recently Chad put up a video on the Popular Woodworking channel, but I'm not sure if it was a onetime gig or something that will be recurring.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Chad Stanton AKA The big Chopperoo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly enjoyed that video and a few of his others, too.
Thanks, Dave.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Chad Stanton AKA The big Chopperoo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my cup of tea.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Chad Stanton AKA The big Chopperoo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall, I think the video is kind of slow moving, but I really like the idea of Safety Dan. It reminds me of when David Letterman used to have Flunky the Clown on his show.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Dave10 said:


> *Chad Stanton AKA The big Chopperoo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chad and dan make interesting and funny videos. Chad knows all the angles, have to watch his dovetails and compound miter videos to see what I mean.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Alex Harris AKA This Woodwork AKA Teen Woodworker*










I'm pretty sure I first found Alex while looking for shop made clamp videos. In those days he was still a youngster working in a very small side shed along his parents' house. Despite his then humble surroundings he managed to put out project videos. He also built a Matthias Wandel style band saw at this time. Alex later moved his shop to a one stall garage. I'm unsure if it's his parents' garage (likely) or someone else's. He is currently attending university so his video output has slowed down, but the videos he posts are still good to watch. I consider Alex to be a wood turner, but he does a fair amount of general woodworking as well.

His YouTube channel is here [link]


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Alex Harris AKA This Woodwork AKA Teen Woodworker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found Alex when he was building a base for his table saw, (A small direct drive). Then, as his small electric screw driver ran out of power, he just kept going by using it manually … Nothing will stop this kid, not even dead batteries.
He is fun and interesting to watch, and some times he "makes do" in his humble but growing shop.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Andrea Arzensek*










Andrea is located in Mexico, but is originally from Croatia. He works with limited tools on his projects, but he has a good imagination and his videos are pretty well produced. Definitely worth a watch. A few of his videos are available in Spanish as well as English. His YouTube channel is here: [link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Linn Orvar (Darbin Orvar)*










Linn Orvar has a unique way of doing woodworking. Her shop looks like it was decorated by Martha Stewart and she always adds a flair to her projects. Linn first came to my attention through a mention by Steve Ramsey who in turn heard of her from the old Weekly Woodworking Wrap-up Review by the Drunken Woodworker. Some of her projects my be termed craft projects, but anyone who hand cuts joinery deserves to be termed a woodworker.

Linn's main YouTube channel, named for her dog, Darbin is here [link]


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Linn Orvar (Darbin Orvar)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breaking the plywood glueline first invalidates the performance of the glues tested. Also, the term used for the amount of force applied should be in Ft-Lbs (technically LbF-Ft), not pounds, as there is a moment arm involved; there is no real control on the placement of the weights. Made lots of nice crashing sounds, though. I give it a 38.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Linn Orvar (Darbin Orvar)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think even Matthias Wandel used foot-pounds in his video on the subject of joint strength. I could be wrong. It's been a while.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Linn Orvar (Darbin Orvar)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your weakest link is the plywood. Most of the glues held up well except for the liquid nails. Need to go back to the drawing board on this one. IMHO.

Shop looks awesome, tho.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Jay Bates*










Jay Bates is another one of those people who knows how to build something. I don't recall how I originally found him, but his habit of using recycled materials sure doesn't hurt in the realm of why I watch his videos. He's also known for a series of videos he made about using Sketchup. (I'll likely be accessing those since a recent computer crash left me without AutoCAD. It was an old version and likely won't work on my Windows 8 machine.)

Jays current video style is clean and dynamic. They're always a fun and interesting watch. His YouTube channel is here: [link]


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Jay Bates*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay was one of the first You Tubers I subscribed to as well. Great guy that definitely knows his trade.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Stan Sullivan*










I forgot how I found him, but Stan Sullivan is another one of those video woodworkers that I watch. His narrative is clear and the sound quality in his videos is very good. Admittedly his woodworking is straight forward, but he uses some interesting techniques to get things done.

The statement from his YouTube channel reads: 'Fancy workshop with expensive tools. Not here. Just a garage, basic tools and a belief that Doing it yourself brings confidence and a sense of satisfaction that you and your family can be proud of.'

Stan's YouTube channel is here: [link]

And he also has a blog here: [link]


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Dave10 said:


> *Stan Sullivan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't agree more on your statement.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Stan Sullivan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan is one of my favorites and I am subscribed to his channel.


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> *Stan Sullivan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he's posted 3 chicken based projects in the last 2 weeks. Talk about perfect timing, chickens are what got me bitten by the woodworm. Looks like there is a lot of real value to me as a beginner too. Some simple projects and 'things to make so i can make other things'. Thanks for bringing him to my attention.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Stan Sullivan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Well, he s posted 3 chicken based projects in the last 2 weeks. Talk about perfect timing, chickens are what got me bitten by the woodworm. Looks like there is a lot of real value to me as a beginner too. Some simple projects and things to make so i can make other things . Thanks for bringing him to my attention.
> 
> - Ted Ewen


There's at least 3 video woodworkers that have had chicken related videos recently. Makes me remember Tom Good on Good Neighbors trying to build a chicken coop by himself while his wife was busy. ;-)


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> *Stan Sullivan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, may I ask? Who are the other two?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Stan Sullivan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Oh, may I ask? Who are the other two?
> 
> - Ted Ewen


*Tim Sway * and fellow Lumberjock *Slice of Wood Workshop*.


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> *Stan Sullivan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Peter Brown*










*Peter's YouTube Channel*

*Peter's Website*

I don't remember when I first found Peter Brown's videos, but they're usually interesting. Even though he doesn't always use wood, he is always using woodworking machinery. I think he buys his supply of epoxy in 50 gallon drums. He likes it even more than Norm Abram! Probably his worst mistake was turning objects from rock salt.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Peter Brown*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His willingness to step well outside the box is very entertaining.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Are there any left? (rant)*

Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.

The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


I agree with your assessment Dave, those I used to watch for knowledge in woodworking techniques now have moved on to other formats (vlogs as you mention) or completely stopped posting all together. Truth be known, there is only so much new material to be presented without repeating that which has been done. Maybe some have become tired of attempting to come up with new material on a regular basis.

I've noticed too that woodworking magazines are in a similar rut, and as a long time suscriber to many of these magazines, I've noticed the articles have been repeating prior material over and over again. In fact, some of them award prizes to subscribers that send in published "tips and tricks", and I've found this awarded material in prior magazines from several years ago. Like I said, nothing new here. In an earlier post where I provide links to on-line free public domain woodworking books, you can find 18th, 19th, and early 20th century books with the same material.

Well, I suppose the novelty of being able to post videos on line has worn off too, just like anything new, once it has been experienced for a time, it becomes the same old - same old.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


When we first got in the house we subscribed to a gardening magazine for a few years, possibly 5 years. Same deal where they recycle the same (hardly updated) material each season. I guess there's a point where we learned enough (except for finishes) and can just make something. Maybe the only place left is to go uber fancy, but that doesn't interest me so much.



> I agree with your assessment Dave, those I used to watch for knowledge in woodworking techniques now have moved on to other formats (vlogs as you mention) or completely stopped posting all together. Truth be known, there is only so much new material to be presented without repeating that which has been done. Maybe some have become tired of attempting to come up with new material on a regular basis.
> 
> I ve noticed too that woodworking magazines are in a similar rut, and as a long time suscriber to many of these magazines, I ve noticed the articles have been repeating prior material over and over again. In fact, some of them award prizes to subscribers that send in published "tips and tricks", and I ve found this awarded material in prior magazines from several years ago. Like I said, nothing new here. In an earlier post where I provide links to on-line free public domain woodworking books, you can find 18th, 19th, and early 20th century books with the same material.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


Guess that there is also a natural curve in peoples lives: Start a Youtube project, get to know it, grow it, feel a bit bored, move on to the next thing. 
In my experience there are loads of great content being made in woodworking, especially if you look a bit beyond the US. My interest is mainly modern furniture and general making/designing/engineering. Here a list of my favorite ww'ers/makers, all doing high quality work, hope that you find something inspiring:

50point4 Squares
Adrian Preda
Andy Rawls
Ayd Design Co.
BearKat Wood (member here on LJ)
Bellevue Woodshop (Norway)
Ben Prowell
Blake Weber
Boris Beaulant (France)
Brian Oltrogge
Brian Robertson Woodworking
Cactus! workshop (Spain)
Chris Salomone
Clickspring (Au)
Cosmas Bauer (germany)
danbi work shop (Korea)
Dorian Bracht (Germany)
FinnCrafted (Finland)
foureyes 
François Chalopin (Poland)
Geeks Wood Shop
Get Hands Dirty (Portugal)
GuysWoodshop 
I********************ANI FURNITURE (Japan)
Jay Bates - Woodworking Videos 
Jeremy Schmidt 
Jurre Mattheeuwse (Nedelands)
Justin Depew
KingPost TimberWorks (Au)
Kirby Meets Audio 
krtwood 
Kyle Toth 
Laura Kampf (Germany)
Marius Hornberger (Germany)
Matthew Helms
Matthias Burger (Germany)
Maurice Blok (Finland)
MBT Handmade 
McCauley's Design 
Measured Workshop
Mike Farrington 
Mr. Chickadee 
Nick Accardi
Paoson WoodWorking (Spain)
Pask Makes (Au)
Paul Jenkins (Au)
Robin Lewis 
RowanTaylor 
Saltwood Designs
Samuel Mamias (France)
Shaun Boyd 
Simon Heslop (Uk)
Steven Zhang (Au)
TAGwoodworking
The Minimalist Maker 
TheArtisanWoodshop
Thomas Anton Geurts (Nederlands)
Thomas Johnson Antique Furniture Restoration 
Timothy Wilmots (Nederlands)
Torbjörn Åhman (Sweden)
treebangham 
Trevor's Workshop 
Vipul Fine Furniture
Wesley Treat, Maker of Things 
Wintergatan (Sweden)
Wood U Make It 
Woodworking Barcelona (Spain)
Works by Solo 
김현규 (Korea)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


I enjoy Thomas Johnson Antique Restoration videos. They might not be for everyone, but restoration and repair is an area I'm involved in, and he is a very talented guy and shows his work in a very clear fashion. He seems to be tapering off lately, but there are about 150 videos on youtube. I recommend starting with some of his earlier videos. 
His black lab is adorable as well.

A new one I've found is Philip Morley Furniture. He doesn't have a huge library yet, but the videos that are there are generally informative and of good quality. His seven-part series on building Krenov style sawhorses is excellent. He's a product of a London trade school and has apprenticed under two furniture makers and his workflow and attention to detail is very educational. Even if you already know how to do what he's showing, you can learn something from watching him do it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


The adapocalypse opened many eyes that youtube was not such a sure thing. And then the most successful channels are kids vlogging, very low effort compared to project videos. YouTube woodworkers were high caliber when it came to editing, storyline, lighting, and sound; and they realized it wasn't paying off. Then youtube demonetized the small guys. Most real furniture makers are too busy making furniture to make videos but you can find a lot of them on Instagram.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


I agree with above and waiting for a new cycle of *good* videos if that ever comes!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.


Why do you suppose Thomas Johnson has started saying 'and… gor…met' instead of 'and gormet'?



> I enjoy Thomas Johnson Antique Restoration videos. They might not be for everyone, but restoration and repair is an area I m involved in, and he is a very talented guy and shows his work in a very clear fashion. He seems to be tapering off lately, but there are about 150 videos on youtube. I recommend starting with some of his earlier videos.
> His black lab is adorable as well.
> 
> A new one I ve found is Philip Morley Furniture. He doesn t have a huge library yet, but the videos that are there are generally informative and of good quality. His seven-part series on building Krenov style sawhorses is excellent. He s a product of a London trade school and has apprenticed under two furniture makers and his workflow and attention to detail is very educational. Even if you already know how to do what he s showing, you can learn something from watching him do it.
> ...


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Dave10 said:


> *Are there any left? (rant)*
> 
> Lately I've been paring down the YouTube woodworks that I regularly watch. It seems that many of the ones I enjoyed have either decided to showcase their CNC's, go into blacksmithing, go long format, or just vlog instead of build projects. Some have realized that you can't get rich doing videos and have pretty much given up.
> 
> The few that I watch with any loyalty are Steve Ramsey (when he pits out a project video), Matthias Wandel and mostly John Heisz. I like John's no-nonsense attitude, even when he vlogs. He reminds me of 'scruffy' Steve Ramsey in the early days.





> Why do you suppose Thomas Johnson has started saying and… gor…met instead of and gormet ?
> 
> - Dave Rutan


I haven't noticed that. I'll have to check it out. The main thing he's well known for saying at the end of the videos is that the repair looks "pretty good." In his latest where he repairs the harp, he says it looks really good, then catches himself and says pretty good.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Rex Krueger*










Lately I've been watching the videos of Rex Krueger [link]

The videos are a little longer than I'd like, but the content and Rex's style make up for it. Rex has a series called Woodworking for Humans where he shows haw to make some projects using basic hand tools.

He also has a series where he builds a Roman style work bench and progressively kits it out, using basic, affordable hand tools.

He also has videos on acquiring quality tools cheaply and refurbishing handplanes found at flea markets and such. And much, much, more!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Rex Krueger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Rex has some pretty good down-to-earth woodworking ideas, very much just plain old common sense.


----------

